# AAC Honey Badger and other "can fit any role" fire arms



## MacArther (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok...So one of my friends has been ranting and raving about the AAC Honey Badger: How it has an integral suppressor, a .30 cal round that is compatible with M4-M16 magazines, and is small enough to be used in close quarters where a SMG would otherwise be used.

My problem with this gun and others that try to fit more than 2-3 roles, is that it would seem to be a case of "jack of all trades, master of none". My opinion being said, what is your take on guns like the Honey Badger who are designed not just as Assault rifles, but meant to fill other roles as well? 

Also, do you have any information about problems with the Honey Badger, or similar types of weapons?


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 28, 2012)

So other than for $hits and giggles, why would you want one for a likely $3k-$5k when you could get a shorty AR for less than $1k with a scope/red dot/reflex? Don't get me wrong, I like it too. But there are all kinds of weapons that I like, but cannot justify their cost (e.g., ACR, SCAR, etc). Don't like the 5.56x45? Get a shorty AR in .300 whisper, 6.8SPC, .50Beowulf, .450SOCOM, or....


----------



## MacArther (Feb 28, 2012)

Its not me that you need to convince. My friend is a firearms enthusiast....and he seems to think that this one gun is better than anything else in the category of carbines and SMGs.

Its really driving me to the point of beating him up to try and get him to see reason.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ah well, to each his own. I wouldn't fret over it. It's just his infatuation for the moment. Guns are like women. All of them look good at some point in time. Well... most all at any rate.


----------



## MacArther (Mar 7, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> Ah well, to each his own. I wouldn't fret over it. It's just his infatuation for the moment. Guns are like women. All of them look good at some point in time. Well... most all at any rate.


----------

